
New Israeli battery based provides 1000s of hours of power - chaostheory
http://www.jpost.com/servlet/Satellite?pagename=JPost%2FJPArticle%2FShowFull&cid=1255547719698
======
jacquesm
Suggest adding ', silicon' in the title between 'battery' and 'provides'.

Nice find, it's a pity they're not rechargeable, but with such longevity (if
that really proves to be true) that's less of a problem.

------
noonespecial
No word on mAh, voltage, or current capacities. I have a battery in my watch
that lasts "thousands of hours". Could this power my phone or my laptop?

